# A New Member of the Hemangiosarcoma Club



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all,

I haven't posted in a while, though I have stopped by to read. Last Thursday, I found my Baxter (a month shy of 8 years old) hiding in the bathroom instead of in bed (a big treat since my husband was out of the town). Then he wasn't as enthusiastic as usual about breakfast and his morning game of fetch. I originally chalked it up to my husband being away, but when he ran into my neighbor's woods during our afternoon fetch session and wouldn't come out, I decided to go to the vet.

They thought it was probably a tick-related disease, but they wound up finding active bleeding and a mass on his spleen. The pathology on the mass, which was removed along with the spleen in emergency surgery, revealed hemangiosarcoma.

The prognosis we got: 3-4 month without chem or 6-9 months with chemo. 


It helps just to write this out and share my little guy. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Lisanken (May 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry. We will pray for You and for Baxter. 
Keep us posted. He is beautiful by the way.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. We have dealt with hemangiosarcoma too many times. It is a sneaky evil cancer. The best thing you can do, if there is any best under these circumstances, is enjoy every moment you have. Just know that everyone here understands your pain and will be here for you. I am sending you my thoughts and prayers.
Your Baxter is very handsome and such a sweet face.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

My dear, Baxter is stunning! I love the red goldens, as mine was much darker prior to him showing his wisdom with his white hairs. Let me first say that cancer sucks! I am so sorry. Unfortunately there is not a thing that can be said to make it any easier. You are such a good dog Mom being proactive and taking him in when he was acting funny. I do not have any personal experience with Hemangiosarcoma but I have seen many clients go through it along with a dear friend of mine a few months back. I hope that you are able to find the strength to get through this journey and may you and Baxter be granted some peace. Are you considering doing chemo? It is a very personal choice but let me say that there are a few clients that come in for treatments and they do fabulous. They don't seem to exhibit the symptoms that people do when fighting cancer with chemo. Sending prayers your way


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the bad news. Spoil him rotten. I think I lost my last golden "Ginger" to hemangiosarcoma. I didn't even know she was sick. One night after a hike at the park she collapsed on the kitchen floor and was gone in sixty minutes. No sign of blood anywhere and her stomach wasn't bloated. I didn't have necropsy done. But it probably was internal bleeding. Enjoy every day with your little buddy.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry that this has happened. He is a beautiful boy. Enjoy every moment. You will find a lot of support here as far too many goldens are lost to this awful disease.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baxter*

I am so sorry to hear about Baxter. My hubby and I have lost three dogs to hemangiosarcoma. Just enjoy every day with him, spoil him, brush him, love him and take lots of pictures.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Baxter is very handsome, your pictures are wonderful, particularly the black and whites. Thanks for sharing them. 

I'm glad that you got to the vet and it sounds like his operation went as best as can be expected. Will be thinking of you and your family as you navigate the challenges ahead. 

There is a thread that I remember from a few months ago of someone with a similar situation and she made a small bucket list for her goldie. Little things like seeing snow for the first time (they were in CA). I know it's scary when a vet gives a time frame, but I hope you and Baxter have some days where you can share some special things. xx


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry you're going through this. I lost my beautiful Ruby to cardiac hemangiosarcoma in March. She was only 8, like your dog. Make the most of the time you have with him. Positive energy coming your way.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this about your handsome boy. I lost my first golden to hemangio when she was 7. Cancer is simply heartbreaking.

Please know I'll be thinking about you in the weeks and months to come.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you all so, so much. 

When I shared the news with a few close friends, everyone started telling me what we should do. I really just wanted people to do exactly what you all have. Thank you, thank you, thank you. My husband is against chemo since the specialist's time line didn't change all that much. I'm still on the fence...Baxter is so awesome (but all of our dogs are, right?) that I keep thinking that maybe he will do better than expected and surprise us all.

Bax is a fixture at the school where I work and our students are already gone for the summer. He loves the students so much...I really hope we can keep him healthy until they come back in the fall. 

Oh, and the portraits were done by my friend who is a fine art photographer. She had NEVER photographed a dog before, can you believe it? I have a feeling I'm going to treasure these photos even more now.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about your beloved Baxter, and I'm certain that you and your husband will make the best decision for you and for him. Enjoy every moment you have with him!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Baxter is a beautiful boy. I am so very sorry for the diagnosis. 

I just lost my ten-year old Flirty to hemangiosarcoma, two weeks ago today. We only had four weeks with her after diagnosis. I just wish we had more time with her. So enjoy what time you have left. It just came on so suddenly, didn't it? We were in shock over the diagnosis. We decided against chemo for the same reason you stated.

I love the professional photos of Baxter, he is a handsome red guy. I hope you have many months with him and I hope he's with you when school resumes in the Fall.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh, my gosh, I'm so sorry about Flirty. Four weeks is such a short amount of time. My heart breaks thinking about how hard that must have been.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am So sorry you are dealing with that dreaded hemangiosarcoma. I too lost a Golden to cardiac hemangiosarcoma .


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Baxter, what a beautiful boy and such lovely photos, you will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Finding it hard to keep in the tears having read about Baxter. He sounds amazing, I really hope he makes it through the summer so the kids can say their goodbyes too. He sounds like such a fantastic dog, and is very very handsome. Sending you lots of love and thoughts xxx


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think Baxter is in pain today, but I think it's related to the spleen removal surgery he had last Friday. He can't settle down. As soon as he lays down, he hops up and walks quickly around the room. The only thing that soothes him is a slow belly rub (not touching his incision). I am typing with one hand and doing the world's longest belly rub with the other. It's been just over an hour. Poor little guy.

The specialist who removed the spleen called in a refill on his pain medication and my husband is picking it up on his way home from a business trip so I can stay with Baxter. Of course, he's dealing with morning traffic in the DC metro area (yay, beltway!).


Baxter is my first dog, so I'm dealing with all of this for the first time. Seeing the pictures of your sweet dogs in your signature lines is so nice. I think most pet people are pretty awesome, but golden people are a special breed of awesome.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

So, so sorry. It's a horrible thing to go through-it's a heartbreaking disease. Give him lots of hugs and love now while you can.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope Baxter is feeling better this afternoon.


----------



## cram501 (Nov 16, 2014)

I lost Abby to Hemangio in the bone last November. We did chemo although it made no real difference in the timeline. She handled chemo pretty well although she was a bit droopy the day after.

She did well with the pain meds (tramadol and gabapentin) and a little help when she needed it. She was the same happy girl until the end. Spoil Baxter rotten and enjoy the time you have.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

So we made the decision to go the holistic route. First action was removing processed foods and GMOs from his diet. Baxter is eating better than we do now, but I don't mind it one bit. It's actually been kind of exciting, picking out things for his meals, chopping them up, watching him attack his food. It's really cute!

Next up, we have an appointment with a holistic vet to discuss supplements and treatments. I still LOVE our regular vet, but feel like having another member of the team will be helpful.

Since we made the decision and I started reading everything I could get my hands on about this, we have felt so much better...and I think our positive attitudes are helping Baxter, too. I cried and cried last week, but now I feel optimistic!


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Baxter's due for his annual check-up soon and I got the auto-email from the vet's office. I called and asked if they wanted to schedule since he was just in over the whole spleen issue.

My vet called back and said an annual wasn't necessary and he'd have the receptionists turn off the auto-emails to my address.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

JeanninePC99 said:


> Baxter's due for his annual check-up soon and I got the auto-email from the vet's office. I called and asked if they wanted to schedule since he was just in over the whole spleen issue.
> 
> My vet called back and said an annual wasn't necessary and he'd have the receptionists turn off the auto-emails to my address.


Oh - I know that had to feel sad. With our bridge girl Diamond, I knew that I was going to have the vet come to our home to euthanize her, and I pre-paid for it, months in advance, knowing that when the time came, I'd be too emotional to deal with the "details". 

Even though it wasn't happening them, reading the receipt stating that the payment was for her euthanasia liked to kill me. And then, when I had to go in to pick up some Rimadyl the next month for her, they had already "retired" her records and had to go find them. 

Hang in there, it sounds like you have a great plan working with the Holistic Vet in conjunction with your regular Vet. It's just those moments like you had that sort of are a jolt to your senses.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I lost my sweet Desi to hemangio almost 2 years ago. We had 7 weeks after her splenectomy and diagnosis. We were pretty sure it had already metastasized to the heart. She had a great life those last weeks - you wouldn't have know she was ill.

Wishing all the best for you and Baxter.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry Baxter has hemangiosarcoma. My Abby was also a victim to this dreaded disease. So very unfair!! Baxter is such a good lookin' boy!! I love those pictures. Spoil him and enjoy every day!!! Thoughts and prayers are with you both!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

JeanninePC99 said:


> Baxter's due for his annual check-up soon and I got the auto-email from the vet's office. I called and asked if they wanted to schedule since he was just in over the whole spleen issue.
> 
> My vet called back and said an annual wasn't necessary and he'd have the receptionists turn off the auto-emails to my address.


 That was sad about your vet turning off the e-mails. Goodness... I'm sorry about that.

How is Baxter doing?


----------



## jeffzou (Jul 11, 2015)

He's beautiful...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry. I hope he defies all the odds.

Those photos are beautiful. The close ups made me cry for some reason.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

How is Baxter doing?


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

This summer has been awesome for Baxter - coming to work a lot, getting great food, and we got him a puppy. We hadn't seen him play in the way they did since he was a puppy himself! Some folks at work even used him in some videos they made for our social media channels. 

We made it past the three month mark. But on Sunday, Baxter totally changed. He's VERY slow to eat if he eats at all. When he walks, he can't really manage to do anything else. His personality is there, but mostly when he is sitting or laying down.

We went to the vet and the blood panel showed that he is severely anemic. The end is near, but the vet thinks we have a few weeks still. Our vet started to cry when he told us...Baxter adores him and wagged the whole time, even though he was so weak that he was laying on the floor. 

The vet's instructions were to spoil the heck out of him and watch for a few signs that "the day" has come. We went from the vet to the drive through and bought Baxter a container of fries, which were totally off limits during the whole clean eating phase we've been in for the last 3 1/2 months.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry. Best of luck with this, and I hope the rest of Baxter's life is everything you and he would want.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful boy. Cancer sucks (sorry for the language) and it is so rampant in the breed. These gorgeous creatures leave us way too soon. Spoil, spoil, spoil him and when you're done, spoil him some more. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am late in seeing this thread but I wanted to write to you anyway. Your Baxter is beautiful, but I think you already know that 
I am really sorry about his cancer, hemangiosarcoma is horrible, and it's a sad club to be part of, but I am really glad that you had this extra time with him. My beautiful Kid died of hemagiosarcoma in the liver two months ago, 14 days after he started acting weird and 9 days after we received the diagnosis, he would have been 12 next month. We didn't have very long with him after we found out, but they were very precious days I will remember forever.
Your Baxter is obviously very lucky to have you, it sure looks like he is very loved. 
I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, our little bear is done with his fight.

Wednesday and Thursday were GREAT days. He played ball (our new version where we have to throw the ball directly into his mouth), saw our neighbor's children (he loves kids), and ate a good amount of his food (so funny how this dog used to have a bowl that slowed his eating down).

Late Friday night, he got up from his mat and came over to us on the sofa. He wobbled a bit and collapsed. I freaked out, thinking he was dying on the spot. We laid him down and slept on either side of him on the floor. In the morning, we made that horrible call to the vet and they had us come in at noon.

It was the hardest thing I have ever done, but our vet made the whole thing peaceful. He even joined in and kissed Baxter a couple times on the top of his head. 


We came home to Jack, the little puppy we bought for Baxter. He instantly changed from being a very naughty puppy to being an angel of a dog. We joked that Baxter might haunt Jack (Baxter was so, so well behaved and gentle), but maybe Jack just knows that things have changed for him.

I'm not sure how long it takes for us to get through a day without crying. This morning, it was a car commercial about a dog's birthday and then having extra cream cheese at the bagel shop (my husband said "do you want to put it on my nose?").


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry to read this update and so sorry for you and your husband and little Jack. It sounds like that you have some wonderful memories to forever carry in your heart. Again, I'm so sorry - he was so beautiful!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to read this about Baxter. We have been down the hemangiosarcoma road and it is a very difficult road. This is a wonderful place to get love, understanding and support.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am really sorry for your loss. It is incredibly hard.
I found this forum just days after losing my boy, it has been a great help.
Feel free to share about your Baxter if you feel like it.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry. Hemangiosarcoma is a dreadful thing. I wish you peace and healing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baxter*



JeanninePC99 said:


> Well, our little bear is done with his fight.
> 
> Wednesday and Thursday were GREAT days. He played ball (our new version where we have to throw the ball directly into his mouth), saw our neighbor's children (he loves kids), and ate a good amount of his food (so funny how this dog used to have a bowl that slowed his eating down).
> 
> ...


Rest in peace, sweet Baxter. My Smooch, Snobear, Gizmo and Munchkin will take care of him. We've lost 2 dogs to hemangiosarcoma. I am happy you got to be with Baxter at the end. Little Jack will help with your grief.
I added Baxter to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-12.html#post6045169


----------



## goldenSkye1 (Oct 9, 2014)

My family just went through this same thing... my parents' dogs/the two dogs I grew up with had this happen within the same month. Hemangiosarcoma is so awful and scary, and I am so, so sorry you had to deal with it as well. Baxter was so precious, and from what I have read in your posts, was such an incredible dog. I don't have much to say but that I am so sorry, and just take care of yourself during this time because slowly it will get easier to handle. When our dogs passed last month, it was so impossible to see anything positive, but now a month later, I think about them and smile. You were so good to your Baxter, and he loved you so much. It also sounds like you gave him one hell of a last three months, with a new puppy friend and french fries and playing ball! You are a wonderful dog-mom, and I know Baxter left this life a very, very happy dog.

Again, I am so sorry  No one should ever have to go through losing their dog!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Reading this breaks my heart. I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry to read of your loss of your beautiful Baxter. 

Run swiftly at the Bridge, Baxter.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

He left this world surrounded by love and he is now in peace. I am touched by your loss and will say a prayer for you and your wonderful dog tonight.


----------



## lafische (Sep 21, 2015)

I am new to the forum and so sorry to hear about your sweet boy, he is gorgeous! My 10 year old golden, Maddie, was diagnosed a few weeks ago after a ruptured tumor on her spleen as well. Luckily she has no signs of cancer elsewhere. I have elected to do chemotherapy. We're struggling yesterday and today with diarrhea but next time we'll know to take some preventive measures. I also got some yunnan baiyao (to stop bleeding, available at chinese herb stores) and I'm Yunity, which was part of a clinical trial at Univ of Penn. I sure hope that I can get a lot of happy quality time with my girl, and you with yours. Take care and glad you found this forum. I recently joined and it's been a great source of information and support.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

lafische said:


> I am new to the forum and so sorry to hear about your sweet boy, he is gorgeous! My 10 year old golden, Maddie, was diagnosed a few weeks ago after a ruptured tumor on her spleen as well. Luckily she has no signs of cancer elsewhere. I have elected to do chemotherapy. We're struggling yesterday and today with diarrhea but next time we'll know to take some preventive measures. I also got some yunnan baiyao (to stop bleeding, available at chinese herb stores) and I'm Yunity, which was part of a clinical trial at Univ of Penn. I sure hope that I can get a lot of happy quality time with my girl, and you with yours. Take care and glad you found this forum. I recently joined and it's been a great source of information and support.


Best wishes to you and Maddie!

We went 100% raw and non-GMO immediately after diagnoses and did the Chinese herb route as well. Check your herbs if you are using blends. They may have the same mushroom in them (Coriolus versicolor or yunzhi). I'm Yunity is one brand, but Coliolus versicolor is the mushroom.

We added a holistic vet to our team and she helped wade through all the Chinese options and she put together the right "cocktail" for Bax.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. Piper is my first dog and the thought of going through this makes me sick. May sweet little Baxter rest in peace. <3


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry it was time to say goodbye to Baxter. He will live in your hearts forever!! And Jacks My thoughts are with you. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It was this time last year that we lost our boy to Hemangio. I cried and cried and wondered if the pain would ever lessen and it did but it sure does take time.

Thinking about you...


----------

